# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Heeft oxazepam invloed op verwardheid?

## Leontien

Dit bericht is van ongeruste broer.

Heb een zus wier man bijna drie jaar geleden is overleden.Zij komt hier niet overheen en is bij de psycholoog terechgekomen.Zij slikt zgn. om te slapen een maal per dag oxazepan 10mg.Sinds zij dit slikt is zij oa erg verward en vergeetachtig geworden.Weet iemand of dit met het slikken van dit medicijn te maken kan hebben of heeft iemand dezelfde ervaring?Alvast bedankt voor het lezen en evt. reageren.

ongeruste broer

----------


## chicka1958

Hallo Leontien of broer. Ik heb er niet zelf mee te maken, maar ik ken wel iemand. Een vriendin van mij, die als ze dat medicijn slikt dezelfde klachten heeft. Er zit een stofje in waar zij niet tegen kan. Met een groet van mij

----------


## katje45

Hallo Leontien en/of broer,

Verward zijn is wel degelijk een bijwerking van dit middel. Al is 1 x 10 mg laag als je er gevoelig voor bent kan het zeker.
Weet niet of ze evt. nog andere medicijnen gebruikt ?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ja, die vergeetachtigheid en verwardheid kan idd van dit medicijn afkomen. Slik zelf sinds een aantal dagen Seresta 10 mg (Oxazepam) Of ik er zelf vergeetachtig of verward van wordt van dat medicijn weet ik niet, want dat was ik toch al. Maar in de bijsluiter staat dat je er idd vergeetachtigheid, verwardheid, enz op kan treden als bijwerking.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem er soms ééntje s'avonds voor het slapen gaan...kan niet zeggen dat ik er veel last van heb...en net zoals Déy kan ik ook niet objectief antwoorden want ik ben idd ook al verward en vergeetachtig  :Big Grin: 

Als je die inneemt voor het slapengaan, heb je dan de dag erna er last van, van die verwardheid en vergeetachtigheid??
Anders heb ik een tip die mss kan helpen; neem die tablet een paar uur vroeger in en kijk wat voor effect dat heeft!!
Ik ben al meermaals zo te werk gegaan met medicatie en mij hielp dat veel!

Ag

----------

